
Google Removed 50 Million “Pirate” Search Results This Year - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/google-removed-50-million-pirate-search-results-this-year-121228/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
======
cynwoody
Well, there is always Yandex, over on the other side of the North Pole, far
away from the DMCA. I wonder if anybody had done a comparative analysis.

Or, you could try Bing instead. Last May, MS sent Google a takedown notice for
a Bing search result, which was still working[1].

[1][http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121008/03500520637/micros...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121008/03500520637/microsoft-
sends-google-dmca-notice-to-block-microsofts-bing-search-engine.shtml)

~~~
guard-of-terra
Yandex will still have to comply with DMCA in their English/USA-oriented .com
version.

But I guess what will actually happen is people skipping Google and going
straight to torrentz.eu.

------
iaw
When I've searched for content that falls under a DMCA takedown there is
usually a link to the original DMCA notice at chillingeffects at the bottom of
the google page.

In theory shouldn't all the take down notices _include_ the URL that was de-
listed? So how hard would it be to take a search term, run it through google,
look at all the DMCA results at chilling effect that are linked, parse out the
original offending URL and result Title, then reconstruct something close to
what would have been the pre-DMCA search result?

Is googlewithoutdmca.com available?

I'm not going to pursue this. If anyone wants to pick it up, knock yourself
out.

~~~
nostromo
Cool idea, but I don't think it's possible.

I just Googled "hobbit torrent" -- there were 5 DMCA notices at the bottom of
the page -- so far, so good.

The problem is a single DMCA complaint contains thousands of URLs for many
movies (ex: <http://www.chillingeffects.org/notice.cgi?sID=709810>). To
reconstruct the page with these results would require Google revealing which
of the thousands of urls was actually withheld.

~~~
iaw
I think it's possible, just a bit too hard to make it a quick "piss off the
RIAA" project. Instead of merely parsing out the URLs it would require linking
the infringing titles at the top to the URLs below.

I would do a first pass that tries to compare the URL string to the infringing
content. The second pass would cURL all of the yet to be identified URLs and
then parse it for content that would link it back to the infringing content
titles. I'd actually expect the page titles to contain the infringing content
title most of the time (also there's probably a small number of sites that
account for 90% of the takedown notices).

This all leads me to another thought : what's to stop someone from parsing all
the DMCA takedown URLs for the content they contain and then generating a
search engine for them. Legality for US citizens would be minimal here at best
but not all of us are from the US.

------
qxcv
And yet Google is _still_ the easiest way to search for pirated content. I
think that the most interesting part of this article is that the biggest
alleged infringer, FilesTube, doesn't actually host any infringing files! It's
simply a search engine which uses hyperlinks and iframes to embed results.

~~~
wmf
Apparently the rules are pretty simple; FilesTube gets indexed by Google[1],
so it's a candidate for deindexing.

[1] I won't speculate about whether FilesTube is actually a search engine or a
Mahalo-style SEO arbitrage play, since that's off-topic.

------
1qaz2wsx3edc
DMCA take downs surely have been growing.

However, isn't 50 million still a drop in the bucket, considering google's
index is around 45 billion?

~~~
pixl97
At the rate the requests are growing there is no way to see if the requests
are legitimate. This allows the DMCA to be used as a weapon against sites that
are not infringing anything.

[http://techflap.com/2012/10/microsoft-sends-dmca-notices-
to-...](http://techflap.com/2012/10/microsoft-sends-dmca-notices-to-non-
infringing-sites/)

~~~
lukesandberg
On the site you can see which individual requests were rejected (or partially
rejected).

e.g.
[http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/removals/copyright/...](http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/removals/copyright/requests/32259/)

if you look through the page of all requests

[http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/removals/copyright/...](http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/removals/copyright/requests/)

there is a column which shows which requests have urls that were rejected. You
have to go back pretty far to find requests with rejected URLs (since there
are a lot of requests and urls are rejected only rarely).

e.g.
[http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/removals/copyright/...](http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/removals/copyright/requests/?p=200)

~~~
wmf
I applaud Google for at least trying to do the right thing, but how do we know
what percentage of false positives/negatives are in there?

~~~
gizmo686
A third party is free to go through googles transparancy reports, there take
down requests, and use the engine itself to validate what got taken down. As
far as I am aware, Google is the only party devoting the resources nessasary
to go through their DMCA requests.

------
hhuio
Yeah, baidu.com ;)

